# Tailgate Pictures: Lets See them



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The thread on ''commingled birds'' got me thinking about all the pictures we must have taken off our tailgates over the years.. So lets see them... old, new, birds, deer, hogs, whatever. I have a bunch that are all in photo albums so I will have to bring them to the office and scan a few so until then her is a pic of how you are supposed to take them


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Ill play, only got a few here at the office but got a boat load at the house.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

No tailgate but the first picture I thought of when I read your post....it is bloody...but I wish I would see more like it


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i've only got one here at work.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

A couple me and uncle Willie killed in 2007. These pictures do niether deer any justice...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

You have seen this one already but here ya go......I'll play........very Horny!

swamp


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> A couple me and uncle Willie killed in 2007


I like that buck on the right..has lots of junk, acorn tip...pretty much has it all lol.

TH


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

^^^^^ love it! :biggrin:


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is mine from last sunday.


----------



## potlicker 1127 (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is a couple


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

some good lookin pics so far....:cheers:


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

*unethical*

this thread is just too much...

I haven't been in a single pic...:biggrin: keep em comin!!!!!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

This is all I have here at the office.
Found him dead, looked like he had been dead less than 24 hours.
Found no injuries, wounds, or any indication of his death.


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Not the best animals Ive ever taken but the best I got on the computer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

2008 and 2009 Texas Duck Openers. 5 man limits both years and checked by the game wardens each year and what do ya know, NO tickets for comingled birds LOL.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)

2nd buck from last year. Seven point cull.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Zapata Teaxs January 2009*

Can't wait till deer season.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Comingled.......


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A tad different...


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Last weekedend buck 07*

Here is my tailgate poser.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

me and my gold medal. and yeah I know the keystone. heard it all before. LOL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A few.


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

A few from the library.....


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

*The Driver.*

Last pick was 9/17/10 opening day south zone 8 days before his 12th birthday.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bast from the Past


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Get your Knifes Ready


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

nice pics all! i'll contribute one that i especially like.:texasflag


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Good post!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Double down on one morning hunt

Lots of dove in Coleman


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Couple Pics*

Little brother and me pics


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine are in my game bag, these birds are the other guys


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

&


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Couple fishies
















Birdies


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

more birdies


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Couple more birdies plus a few furry animals
























Couple animals


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thanks Rack Ranch*

This is a dammn good thread I LIKE IT :cheers:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Elk hunting with a few buddys in Colorado


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)




----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Last yr


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

here are a couple.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

nice mess of Crappie!!


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

He is a couple pics of a nice 10pt my son killed several years ago. Later Taters, Baker


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*One for RackRanch*

Don't have many tailgate pics, but here is one of a freind's daughter's buck. I love this photo. What do you think Walker?Also my first axis. Also my only axis. 
Great thread. I love looking at dead animals (and fish).
After posting I saw I put the wrong photo of the axis in. Imagine it on the tailgate of that old Ford. (I do like to follow instructions!) LOL
BB


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice pictures BB.. she has that skull mounted on the wall in her bedroom... Thanks again for all the times you took Faith hunting. We have great memories...Walker


Also thanks for posting all the awesome pics 2cool.............


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Opening day of Pheasant season in Kansas


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

*South Dakota*

Dan, Mike, my dad, Roxe, Zoey, and and I near Miller, SD 2009


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

This one wouldn't fit on the tailgate and i couldn't pick it up so i just Spooned it


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Some deer throughout the years.


----------



## TNC (Jul 31, 2010)

Here are a few ol' pigs that have been slayed....:cheers: sorry for the poor quality... taken with phone...


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Tailgate*

Does this count as a tailgate?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Pig Mud Bath*

I trapped these in a figure 6 pen trap. It was a mud hole! By the time I got them loaded in the truck we all had a mud bath!


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

my tailgater!!


----------

